# Help, my nails are stained!



## magneticheart (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a yellow Barry M nail polish about a month ago and then put in on in a hurry before I went out. I know it says on the back to use a base coat but I've never had problems without one before, so I just didn't. Oops.

So when I took the nail polish off the top half of my nails are stained yellow, I seriously look like a smoker. I've left all polish alone for a while to see if it would fade but I've had to start painting my nails again because my nails look so skanky and awful.

Is there anything I can do to get rid of the stains??


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww no! Don't panic. Have you tried: first soaking your fingers in hot soapy water, add a little washing up liquid too if you are not sensitive to it, it can help loosen the stains more than regular soap. You could also try cutting a lemon in half and dipping your fingers into the pulp for several minutes, the juices should act as a gentle bleach. I don't know if this could work but Baking soda is meant to be a really effective cleaner, you could make a solution of that mixed in water to try too? then after you've cleaned/soaked buff your nails - boots do a good inexpensive 4 way buffer thing if you haven't got one already. let us know how you get on!


----------



## Swan. (Jul 8, 2009)

Try using a denture cleaner tablet to take off some staining, buff your nails, then apply the opposite colour to the stain (purple in this case) without a basecoat to try and neutralise the stin






Good luck!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 8, 2009)

Lemon juice


----------



## Lucy (Jul 8, 2009)

all of the above!

i've stained my nails red before though and it kinda wore off after a few days. but yellow is made from different chemicals!

was it the new light yellow creme they released in their summer nail collection? i love that colour!


----------



## Karren (Jul 8, 2009)

If nothing else works guess you'll just have to take up smoking?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 8, 2009)

Acetone and buffing!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 31, 2009)

lol Karren!

thanks very much for the suggestions guys, i soaked them and buffed them and did it again a few days later and the stains are now pretty much gone!


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

My toe nails will stain bad... so now I always use a clear coat first and the problem went away.. glad you didn't have to start smoking! lol


----------



## Andi (Jul 31, 2009)

I put on the Barry M mint green nail polish before, and because I was rushed I didnÂ´t use a base coat either. Same thing happened to me, my nails have never been this stained!!! IÂ´ll try the soaking and buffing too


----------

